# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kontributi islamik në letërsi

## Djali mir

Ndoshta, një nga arritjet më të shënuara të Ishmit, është kontributi i tij në mendimin filozofik.
Megjithëse më i vogël, i krahasuar me të, edhe në letërsi kontributi Islamik ka qënë shumë i ndieshëm. Në këtë fushë ai ka luajtur një rol vendimtar. Nëse dikush dyshon për këtë, le të kujtojë vetëm lindjen e poezisë lirike në Evropë. Ajo u shfaq, pothuajse, në të njëjtën kohë, në Spanjë dhe në Francë, në fillim të shekullit të 12-të dhe, më pas, u përhap në Itali dhe në pjesën tjetër të Evropës.
Romancat kalorsiake spanjolle dhe trobat Provansale janë shfaqjet e para të këtij ndikimi. Kjo shënon një kthesë në qytetërimin evropian. "Do të ishte e pamundur të mos teprohet kur flitet për vlerën krijuese dhe frymëzuese në poezinë e provansës, si në pikpamje të ndjeshmërisë, ashtu edhe të artit" shkruan Gustav Kohen. Në të vërtetë, ajo është nëna e poezisë moderne, ndofta më shumë se poezia latine. Pa të, nuk do të mund të flitej për poezinë italiane, spanjole, gjermane, apo të Frances veriore.
Por, ç'është në të vërtetë "kënga e trubadurëve"? Karakteristika kryesore e kësaj poezie, e cila e dallon atë nga të gjitha llojet e tjera të poezisë mbi dashurinë, të njohura deri në atë kohë, është idelizimi i gruas, adhurimi i saj si një qënie hyjnore dhe ekzaltimi i thjeshtë dhe shpirtëror i dashurisë. Ky është lajtmotivi i poezisë të Uiliamit të IX, Dukës së Akuitainisë, Zhofer Rudelit dhe trubadorëve të tjerë, të cilët pasuan ata, ashtu si dhe Dante dhe iletrarka.
Ndonjë, mund të kërkojë të dijë më tepër për vizionin e gruas, aq të ndryshëm nga zakonet e vendit, ku ai u shfaq me aq shpejtësi. Modelet dhe burimet e lirikës Provansale, nuk i gjen as te grekët, as te romakët.
Punimet e Zhulienit dhe të Ramon Menendez Pidal-it, si dhe studimet e R. Najslit, nuk lënë asnjë dyshim, se e gjithë poezia  e trubadurëve, që paraqet ndryshime kaq të mëdha, si në mënyrën e të mënduarit, ashtu edhe të ndjenjave, rrjedh drejtpërsëdrejti nga poezia popullore arabo - andaluziane.
Studimet e fundit të shkollës se re spanjolle të historisë kanë gjetur në poezitë lirike andaluziane, shembujt e parë, të së ciles, u shfaqën në fund të shekullit të IX dhe, në ato te Provanses, me një ngjajshmëri të dukshme, sa është e pamundur të flasësh për to, pa njohur ndikimin e njërës te tjetra. Dashuria platonike, e ngritur deri në shkallën më të lartë të mundshme të përgjërimit dhe bindies ndai vullnetit të gruas, shërbimit ndaj saj, në emër të dashurisë, kënaqësia nga vuajtjet e shkaktuara nga dashuria, të gjitha këto, kanë qenë tema të poezisë arabe që nga shekulli i VIII. Në Andaluzi, kjo formë e poezisë, u shfaq në shekullin IX. Ajo paraqet një nga përfundimet më interesante të takimit të dy qytetërimeve, atij arab dhe romak.
Kryqëzatat i dhanë një goditie lidhjes midis dv qytetërimeve mesdhetare, zhvillimi normal i së cilës mund të kishte sjellë vlera të pallogaritshme kulturore dhe artistike për njerëzimin. Por, madje edhe gjatë kryqëzatave, marrëdhëniet ekonomike, shkencore dhe artistike nuk ranë në amulli të plotë. Lidhjet dhe shkëmbimet midis shteteve myslimane, principatave apanjolle dhe oborreve të Provansës vazhduan.
Në këto shkëmbime, poezia dhe muzike zinin, pa dyshim, një vend të rëndësishëm. Principatat Maore, ishin si një kopësht për poetët, muzikantët dhe valltarët, që i kishin zili oborret e Evropës Jugore.
Këngët dhe vallet, duke krijuar një lidhje midis njerëzve, i hapën rrugën lirikës poetike, e cila, në atë kohë, ishte e pa ndarë nga muzika.
Punimet e çmuara të Palasios lidhur me burimet myslimane në "Komedinë Hyjnore" kanë treguar ndikimin e madh te Danteja të poetit të madh mistik Muhjuddin Ibn Arabi dhe poetit të verbër Abdul Ala Al Maari, vargjet e të cilëve, me një shkëlqim të pakrahasueshëm, përmbjanë, në thelb, një filozofi thellësisht pesimiste dhe skeptike. Romani filozofik i Tufeilit "I gjalli, biri i të kujdesshmit", përkthyer në latinisht nga Eduard Pokoke, (i riu), në vitin 1671dhe, më pas, në shumicën e gjuhëve evropiane, frymëzoi Daniel Defonë dhe i shërbeu atij si model për romanin e tij "Robinson Kruzo". 
Ibn Hazm-i, një nga mendjet më të shkëlqyera të Spanjës myslimane, ndikoi së tepërmi në letërsinë perëndimore, ai shkroi fabula, tregime dhe apologji, të cilat nga shekulli i 13-të e më pas, u përhapën në shumë vende të Evropës. Fabulat e tij u përkthyen nga Alfonsi (I urti), mbreti i Kastiies dhe, më pas, në ;atinisht, hebraisht, persisht dhe frengjisht. La Fonteni i ka quajtur ato si një nga burimet e veta. Po ashtu, Bokaçio, Shoseser dhe mjaft shkrimtarë të tjerë kanë qënë nën ndikimin e tyre. 
A duhet përmendur pritja që i është bërë librit me përralla arabe: "NJë mijë e një net" nga lexuesit evropianë? 
"Don Kishoti" i Servantesit është thellësisht i frymëzuar nga shpirti arab. Autori i këtij libri të pavdekshëm ka qënë i burgosur, për pak kohë në Algjeri, dhe si me shaka, ka thënë se origjinali i librit të tij ëhstë shkruar në arabisht. 
Ashtu si Filip Hinti, dikush mund të arrijë në përfundimin se: "në tërësi, kontributi më i vlefshëm arab ndaj letërsisë së Evropës së mesjetës është në formën e saj, falë së cilës, imagjinata perëndimore arriti të çlirohet nga rregullat e ngurta tradicionale". 

Me respekt

----------


## Brari

Eshte fakt se kultura Arabe ka ushqyer kulturen Europiane.

Por nuk duhet t'ia veshim kete merite Islamit.


Kultura Arabe nuk u krijua nga Islami por Islami si fe apo filozofi lindi ne Boten e Kulturuar Arabe.

Eshte sikur te thuash se bari i mbire buz lumit ushqeu lumin me uje..ndersa per hir te se vertetes duhet thene se lumi i dha fuqi barit me ujin e tije qe ja vaditi rrenjet barit.
qashtu..posiii..

Por duhet pranuar se dhe vet kultura arabe eshte sinteze e disa kulturave ose me mir me thane.. eshte nje qyp me turshi te vena nga gjysher me te vjeter se vet Arabet ne kulture..

Mos te harrojme se bota arabe eshte nje bote e re krahasuar me boten egjyptiane, helene, romake e persiane.

Pra bota arabe ose kultura arabe beri te veten aq sa mundi kulturat e vjetra qe ishin zhvilluar para daljes se fjales "Islam" ..sikurse kultura egjyptiane (mos te ngaterrojme egjyptin e sotem me antikitetin egjyptian te para 3000-4000-5000 vjecar) , kultura persiane, indiane e kineze e Romake e helene..etj etj.. dhe.....

Ketu eshte ajo kryesorja.. qe bota arabe  fale filozofive para Islamike i pervetson kulturat e tjera me te vjetra dhe kur cfaqet ne brigjet e europes.. rrezaton mbi erresiren europiane.. te asaj epoke..

Pra nuk eshte nevoja te njehsojme rrezatimin e kultures arabe ne europe ne shekujt 12-13 me te ashtuquajtur Islam e kulture Islame sepse keshtu bejme spekullime anti historike e anti-shkencore.

Kultura Arabe kur vjen ne afriken veriore kalon mbi Kartagjenen dikur te lulezuar  por te fosilizuar por ajo kulture qe sjellim shtegtimet arabe i ka brenda Diturite e koheve heleno-romako-kartagjenase.

Asgje nuk lind nga hici..

Me hyrjen ne Spanje arabet sjellin kulturen e tyre dhe Toledo behet qendra me e perparuar e kultures europiane.. kuptohet nen rrezatimin arab..

Ajo qe sjell  kultura arabe ne Spanje e qe rrufeshem u importua nga vendet e tjera europiane nuk eshte thjesht kulture arabe apo Islam.. eshte koncentrat i te tera kulturave me te vjetra te njerzimit..
Pra Arabet bejne nje si te thuash perkthim e transmetim te kulturave te vjetra per Europen qe kishte rene ne erresire.. 

Jemi ne epokat kur mbreterit xhahile europiane dinin vetem gjuhen e Shpates kurse arabet vijne me te tjera mendesi.. ata sjellin Muziken, Shkencat e Natyres,Filozofite, Matematiken, astronomine, kulturen e te jetuarit e Arkitekturen e progresin ne pergjithsi.. por kuptohet te arabizuar ne shkrim e Gjuhe..

Por kjo kulture nuk eshte ISLAM..

Aty ka brenda Konficius e Avicene..ka Aristotel e Herodot..etj etj.. pra arabet u sjellin Europianve nje pjese te vet kultures europiane..sic ishte kultura Heleno-Romake qe europianet e Rikard Zemer Luanit dhe atyre Papeve kodoshe te asaj Kohe as qe ja kishin idene..

Pra Arabet vijne me liber ne Dore ne portat e Europes..siq qe Spanja e Sicilia e asaj Kohe kurse europianet shkonin e benin kryqezata me shpate e zjarr ne vendet e lindjes se Mesme..

Italia e asaj Kohe e jo vetem Italia.. ..fale disa princerve te mencur.. e te ndonji Pape inteligjent.. vuri nje "ushtri" te forte perkthyesish te shquar e qe ju vune punes e u zhyten ne "mjaltin arab" e bene ate kalim Historik te kesaj kultures te shkelqyer  qe sollen arabet  dhe ja dhuruan kete dituri Kolosale ne gjuhet Latino-italiane..EUROPES..

Ketu fillon ne fakt dhe RILINDJA e Vertete EUROPIANE.. dhe lindin te paret Universitete..

Pra te mos i ngatrrojme Diturine e kulturen e vertete me spekulimet  qe ben sot ky far islamizmi binladenist e yasanist e  kadaf-ist  me qellime krejt te mbrapshta anti-humane e obskurantiste..


Kur degjojme kengen e famshme "granada".. te Lares.. tja veme veshim e te dallojme aty dhe pikerisht.. jehonen e asaj periudhe te ndritshme te historise kur lindja arabe solli ne Spanje kulture, muzike e livandot e kitarrat  e banjo lavanderite...lol.. e sotme e shijet  mbi te bukuren..


boll me kaq..

tung tang..

----------


## Ryder

Shndritja e botes arabe ne ate kohe ndoshta nuk ishte Islam (ashtu si nuk jane Islam "bin-ladenizmat"etj), po Islami ishte nje nder faktoret me kryesore qe ndihmuan ne ate "sintetizim" te kulturave te vjetra, duke i mesuar njerezit te kerkojne dijenine derisa te vdesin. (kuptohet edhe kjo filozofi e vjeter e integruar ne Islam)
Fakti qe Islami i pranonte keto filozofi dhe kete kulture mijevjecare te trasheguar nga kultura para-ardhese PAGANE tregon emancipimin dhe progresivitetin e kesaj feje per kohen kur u krijua, duke e krahasuar me mizantropine vrasese te kristianizmit ne Europen mesjetare. (djegjen e shkencetareve si heretike, kryqezatat etj).

nga Ateisti

----------


## Brari

Te drejte ke.. por..

Ne se atje ku jeton ke ndonje mik arab pyete ... pa na thuaj ndonje Rubaire nga Khajami a ndonje poezi nga Saadiu etj.. do te shikosh se do te ngrej supet.. bile te te thot se as qe ja u ka degjuar emrin ndonje here..


Eshte me rendesi te dallojme kulturen e lidhjet e kulturave me tendenciozitetin per te propoganduar sot epersine e feve ndaj njera tjetres..

Shpesh energjite qe harxhohen per pervetsimin e Kulturave e Shkencave jane aq te vogla krahasuar me energjite qe harxhohen per Spekulimet sa po ti shikojme holle do te tronditeshim..

Regjimet obskurantiste harxhojne miliarda  per te thene genjeshtra.

Sadami  psh spekulonte se kinse eshte bota qe i le pa buke e ilace femijet irakiane e ne fakt ishte Ai vete autori i varferise e thatesires..sepse ishte ai qe tallej e keqperdorte Naften e Nentokes Irakiane per mustaqet e tije.. 

Ditarin e Ana Frankut e kishin futur dhe ne librat e Leximit te shkollave ne Kore te Veriut..por jo per te  mesuar Femijet Koreane se sa e keqe eshte Diktatura e diktatoret qe krijojne Sistemet diskriminuese por komentuesit e nomenklatures Kim ill sung iste e perdornin librin e Anes per tu shplare trute Rinise e pioniereve se sa i keq eshte Imperializmi Amerikan  dhe se sipas tyre prandaj Kim ill Sungu Dielli e timonieri i Madh detyrohet te beje bomba atomike se kercenohemi nga borgjezia Amerikane  e cila   i ha vete sipas tyre ushqimet e prandaj femijet e botes vuajne per buke kurse ne..femijet koreano veriore jetojme te lumtur..

Modelet e demagogjive Staliniste..  Maoiste .. Hitleriane .. enveriste e lesh me q-ime iste jane  kopiuar  nga Mulla Omaret e regjimeve obskurantiste te Botes Arabe e duke u mbeshtjelle bukur me te ashtuquajturen drite islame nga Historia  po krijojne Klimen e Super mashtrimit e po prodhojne gjenerata Muahmad-ATTA iste..ne  vendet  ku Islamizmi  po hyn me tritol, gure e petro dollare  e po shemton Boten..

Prandaj te kemi kujdes nga  propoganda  qe kerkon te imponoje kte far Islamizmi te sotem  qe eshte  "11 shtatorizem"  e ta ndajme nga filozofija e vjeter e Botes orientale qe  u bazua ne driten e vertete te diturive..

----------


## Ryder

Nejse se s'po futemi ne politike, po kush flet per propagande duhet te jete koshient se ne cilen ane te propagandes ndodhet...dhe cila propagande e influencon. 
Krahaso fuqine influencuese te aparateve propagandistike si CIA dhe MI6 qe veprojne ne shkalle boterore me sherbimet sekrete te Sadam Husseinit qe mezi genjenin Irakenet. 
Fuqia e kesaj propagande duket edhe ne permendjen qe i bere vendeve te "aksit djallezor". 
Diktaturat ne keto vende jane stabilizuar si rrjedhoje e rebelionit qe i ka shtyre keto vende per mos t'ju perulur nje sistemi asimilues ekonomik sic ka qen ai i Amerikes per ta.
Ashtu si komunizmi doli si rezultat i menefregizmit te Carit ndaj popullit, nazizmi si rezultat i refuzimit te peruljes se Gjermanise ndaj konditave te traktatit te Versajes, dhe Islamizmi (si politike jo si fe) si rezultat i rezistences ndaj influences te raprezaljes ekonomike te Amerikes. Eshte vec balance fuqie...

Sa per fene ajo nuk esht dicka qe mund te studiohet virtualisht pa elementin e kohes, politikes dhe shum faktoreve te tjere qe e kane influencuar...se si koncept shoqeror esht modifikuar dhe ka marre forma krejt te ndryshme gjate historise. Ca esht sot nuk ka qene ne mesjete. Dhe nqs elementet progresive te fese atehere kane ndihmuar shkelqimin e botes arabe, elemente tjera qe me kalimin e kohes jane kthyer ne regresive, sot e ndalojne zhvillimin e kesaj shoqerie. Si gjithmone faktori kryesor ne gjithcka ka qene ekonomia dhe fuqia ushtarake...feja ka qene vetem emblema ne flamur...

----------


## Arrnubi

Brar dicka kish me ty islami i beri arabet me kulture ose then ndryshe me civilizim nje nga qeelimet qe Zoti e zbriti fen tek populli arab ishte sepse ai nuk kishte kulture dhe keshtu ajo do ruhej e paster ndryshe nga krishterimi qe u perzie me kuluren greke dhe romake duke humbur origjinalitetin e saj po keshtu ndohi dhe tek persianet ose iranienet sot te cilet kishin ose zoteronin nje kulture para islamit dhe ato kane nje perzierje te kultures se tyre me kuluren islame prandaj jane kthyer dhe ne shia sikurse kristiant ne besimin e trinitetit duke u infloncuar nga kulturat grek dhe romake dhe perceptimet qe kishin ato per Zotin .

islami depertoi deri ne andaluzi(spanje) dhe njihej mire biblotekat dhe literaturat e diturise qe shume prej shkencetareve dhe detareve Evropiane i shfrytezuan per zbulimin e tokave te reja.ndoshta keto ne ne kohen tone na duken absurde por atehere ne kohen e erresires se mesjetes ishin shume frytdhnese per Europen.megjithese per keto shume mire mund te flasi nje spanjoll ose historian.

Soryy ndoshta kam dale pak jashte temes.

----------

